# Vorbereitung erstes XC-Rennen



## ksjogo (28. Juli 2021)

Dank Corona bin ich (wieder) zum Radfahren gekommen und plane jetzt meine erste XC-Teilnahme (bzw direkt 4 beim http://www.mtb-rhein-main-cup.de/ ) in der Hobby-Klasse.
In den letzten Monaten einfach viel gefahren (auch Rennrad), aber nicht spezifisch trainiert.
Habt ihr Tipps, was man in einem Monat noch gut konditionell für kurze eher flachere Strecken trainieren kann? Bis jetzt fuhr ich lieber steil hoch und runter und kann irgendwie nur mit Steigung richtig Kraft aufbauen.
Gibt es auch übungen, wie man das Feld-Verhalten trainieren kann?
Und auf was für einem Konditions-Niveau bewegen sich solche Hobby-Veranstaltungen meist?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (29. Juli 2021)

Ein - meines Erachtens wichtiger Tipp - ist in jedem Fall der, dass man in der letzten Woche vor dem Wettkampf ausschließlich noch lockeres Training (GA1) macht, so dass die Muskeln gut erholt und in optimaler Verfassung sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (29. Juli 2021)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Ein - meines Erachtens wichtiger Tipp - ist in jedem Fall der, dass man in der letzten Woche vor dem Wettkampf ausschließlich noch lockeres Training (GA1) macht, so dass die Muskeln gut erholt und in optimaler Verfassung sind.


Ja, Tapering ist wichtig, aber kpl. einschlafen sollen deine Muskeln in der Woche ja auch nicht. Mitte der Woche und einen Tag vor dem Rennen die Muskeln mit kurzen intensiven Einheiten auf den nächsten Tag einzustimmen, hat noch keinem bei einem Rennen geschadet.



ksjogo schrieb:


> Habt ihr Tipps, was man in einem Monat noch gut konditionell für kurze eher flachere Strecken trainieren kann?


Bis Trainingsreize "ankommen" kann es bis zu 3 Wochen dauern. Also viel kannst du jetzt eh nicht mehr "retten". Wenige Wochen vor einem Rennen noch etwas zu korrigieren / nachzuholen was man Wochen vorher evtl. versäumt hat geht meistens in die Hose. XC-Rennen sind eher kurz und knackig, würde jetzt noch ein wenig an der Spritzigkeit arbeiten, in Form von VO2max-Intervallen. Aber es nicht übertreiben! Richtig ausgeführt sind die Dinger fordernd. Woche für Woche die allgemeinen Umfänge zum Rennen hin etwas reduzieren damit du frisch am Start stehst, aber die Intensität beibehalten!


----------



## ksjogo (2. August 2021)

Danke für die Tipps.
Werde mich dann an ein paar Sprinteinheiten machen.
Ich würde nicht sagen, dass das Ziel ist, etwas zu retten. War ja eher ein spontaner Entschluss mal an einem echten Rennen teilzunehmen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (3. August 2021)

Bisschen Krafttraining ist auch immer gut.
Arme ermüden nicht so schnell usw…


----------



## Edith L. (3. August 2021)

Jup, letztlich sollte fürs XC-Rennen schone eine deutlich erhöhte Grundschnelligkeit vorhanden und auch an einen ständigen Tempowechsel sollte man gewöhnt sein.
VO2max-Intervalle sind top, fordern und zerren einen aber auch richtig auf. Deshalb rechtzeitig vor der Veranstaltung stoppen, damit der Körper die Belastung überhaupt kompensieren und umsetzten kann. Wann dieser Zeitpunkt gekommen ist? Das muss man selbst etwas erfahren. Ne Woche vorher erst zu stoppen ist auf jeden Fall zu spät.  Hier stand schon was von drei Wochen vorher.
Ich weiss jetzt nicht, ob Du damit jetzt noch, zumal erstmals, starten solltest!

Gut sollte jetzt aber noch das Fahren in welligem Gelände funktionieren. Das sind letztlich zwar auch Intervalle, aber nicht ganz so intensiv, kontrolliert und fordernd. Das Gelände gibt Dir dabei die Anforderung und damit verbunden die notwendige Reaktion Deines Körpers vor. Das steigert die Spritzigkeit und Variabilität in der Dein Körper reagieren muss und schliesslich kann. Damit durchbricht man dann auch mal eine sich einstellende Trainingsroutine.
Dazu eine kleine taktische Anmerkung: Von Anfang an angewöhnen über eine Kuppe oben noch hinwegzudrücken. Das reißt oftmals entscheidene Löcher, die andere erstmal wieder zufahren müssen und das zermürbt psychologisch. Das beherrschen viele in der Hobbyklasse nicht. Im Rennen sollte klar sein, dass man sich und eine gegebenenfalls gutlaufende Gruppe oder Mitfahrer damit nicht zu früh kaputt machen sollte, so lange sie einem noch nützlich ist.     

Wenn Technik auf dem MTB beherrscht wird, die verbleibende Zeit auf dem RR zum Training nutzen. Das ist meistens die effektivere und steuerbarere Methode in beschränkt zur Verfügung stehender Zeit.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (16. August 2021)

Das beste Training für Rennen sind Rennen. Einfach den Cup fahren und Erfahrungen sammeln, nichts an Erwartungen mitbringen und die 45min Vollgas fahren.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (23. August 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Werde mich dann an ein paar Sprinteinheiten machen.
> Ich würde nicht sagen, dass das Ziel ist, etwas zu retten. War ja eher ein spontaner Entschluss mal an einem echten Rennen teilzunehmen.


In welcher AK startest Du denn?


----------



## ksjogo (24. August 2021)

Wellen fahren wurde jetzt etwas mit dem Rennrad geübt. Mal schauen ob es half. 

Ja, erstes Rennen wird ein Ranntasten sein. Mal gucken wie das Fahrerfeld ist, eventuelles Ziel wäre dann ein Top5 in den folgenden Rennen.
Deshalb nahm ich beim Training auch noch nicht voll raus, der Cup streckt sich ja bis Anfang Oktober. 

Ich fahre in der U40 Männlich Hobby Klasse. Mein Bruder der auch mitkommt U17 Männlich Hobby. Wobei das wohl meistens getrennte Starts sein werden.


----------



## Schwitte (24. August 2021)

Top 5 ist aber schon ambitioniert.....


----------



## Zaskaringelb (24. August 2021)

Top 5 wird heiß, da ist kein Unterschied zwischen Hobby und Lizenz. Bei den letzten Rennen 2019 wurde die Rundenbestzeit oft von einem Hobbyfahrer gebracht.
Viele glauben das nach dem besten Hobbyfahrer der letzte Lizenzler kommt, die kucken dann plötzlich in die Röhre. Eine _Lizenz bekommt jeder der sie haben will,_ das ist keine Steigerung für Leistung. Beispiel Marcel Wüst= MTB Hobby Starter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (24. August 2021)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Eine _Lizenz bekommt jeder der sie haben will,_ das ist keine Steigerung für Leistung


Logisch. Aber reine Hobbyluschen findest du eher selten unter den Lizenzfahrern.
Gibt natürlich auch andere Gründe keine Lizenz zu ziehen, aber das geht am Thema vorbei.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (24. August 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Logisch. Aber reine Hobbyluschen findest du eher selten unter den Lizenzfahrern.
> Gibt natürlich auch andere Gründe keine Lizenz zu ziehen, aber das geht am Thema vorbei.


Ja leider bedarf der gesamte Offroad Sport einer Regelüberholung, MTB und CX!. In Lizenzklassen sehe ich oft nur 10 Starter, in der Hobbyklasse dann 50 Starter. Dinge wie Reifen- und Trikotvorschrift passen nicht zum Lifestyle des MTB, Gravel etc. Da muß was passieren um auch wie mehr junge Leute zu animieren.

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren nur noch Hobby weil ich keine Lust auf diese Altmänner-Regeln habe, und weil ich einfach nur fahre, ohne Trainingsplan ö.ä.

In den Platzierungen bin ich leider oft schlechter geworden, war zuletzt mal 5. oder 6. in Rennen bei denen Hobby/Lizenz gemeinsam startete. Hätte ich noch die Lizenz wäre ich jeweils 2. geworden. Soviel zur Leistungsdichte (bei den Senioren)


----------



## Hille2001 (24. August 2021)

Schreib Mal deine Startnummer ich bin auch vor Ort und schau mir das Mal an ;-)


----------



## schobbeschorle (28. August 2021)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Marcel Wüst


Der war jetzt aber auch nicht soo schlecht früher mal. 






Die Waden sehen mir jetzt nicht so fettig aus.


----------



## ksjogo (28. August 2021)

Zaskaringelb schrieb:


> Top 5 wird heiß, da ist kein Unterschied zwischen Hobby und Lizenz. Bei den letzten Rennen 2019 wurde die Rundenbestzeit oft von einem Hobbyfahrer gebracht.
> Viele glauben das nach dem besten Hobbyfahrer der letzte Lizenzler kommt, die kucken dann plötzlich in die Röhre. Eine _Lizenz bekommt jeder der sie haben will,_ das ist keine Steigerung für Leistung. Beispiel Marcel Wüst= MTB Hobby Starter.


Okay, war mir gar nicht so klar. Dachte irgendwie Lizenz wäre höher.

Mal schauen wie es morgen läuft, man kann ja die Ambitionen für die weiteren Rennen noch runter schrauben. 

Start-Nummer scheint die 138 zu sein.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (29. August 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Start-Nummer scheint die 138 zu sein.


Und, wie einfach war es denn in der Hobbyklasse mal eben auf 5 zu fahren

War blöd vom Veranstalter die 40+ als langsam zu sehen und hinter den jüngeren her zu schicken, die landsamen Jungen haben das Master-Rennen teilweise übel gestört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hille2001 (29. August 2021)

Oha da hat Dir die SKG Mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt


----------



## ksjogo (29. August 2021)

Jo, lief nicht so wirklich.
Aber wie geschrieben war die Top 5 auch nicht fürs erste Rennen geplant, sondern eins der folgenden (mit weniger Leuten und mehr Erfahrung). 

Leider in der ersten Runde zweimal gecrasht.
Erstmal in der Kuhle vor der Brücke da Grip falsch eingeschätzt.
Und dann meinte einer der Åltern er muss mich bei der Einfahrt zum Abwärtsslalom umfahren - meines Erachtens nach. Ich war nach der Geraden vorne, fahre kurz vor der Rechtskurve etwas nach links zum normalen außen-innen-außen, aber der andere meint er muss nach innen beschleunigen, hat keinen Grip, schliddert in mich rein und wir hauen uns gegenseitig weg.
Danach war ich etwas genervt und wollte auch nichts weiter riskieren da nächstes Wochenende Alpenbrevet als Saisonziel ansteht und der MTB Cup nur Bonus ist.
Aber die Malteser waren nett und ohne etwas Blut wäre es ja kein Radfahren.

Ich hätte auch deutlich mehr Abfahren mit wenig Grip trainieren sollen. VO2 war gefühlt nicht das Problem und deutlich mehr Zeit runter als hoch verloren.
War dann leider teilweise (gegenseitig) etwas nervig mit Leuten die mir berghoch (deutlich) zu langsam waren, sich aber beschweren ich dürfte nicht beschleunigen da ich sie dann bergrunter bremsen würde (was ja auch stimmt, aber ich darf berghoch doch trotzdem ballern und Leute überholen?).

Meine Reifenwahl (und im geringeren Maße Radwahl) war auch beschissen.
RaceKing vorne/hinten wäre bei Trockenheit wahrscheinlich gut gelaufen. Aber nach dem Regen gab es kaum noch Grip. Ich glaub ich bau auf CrossKing 2.3/2.2 um. Mein Fehler bei der Wettervorhersagungsdeutung.
Eventuell hätte ich einfach meinen Standard-LRS mit Baron/TrailKing für den Regenfall dabei haben sollen. Es hätte nur besser sein können.
Meinem Stahlrad mit 64* Lenkwinkel scheinen auch Berms deutlich mehr zu liegen als der Abwärtsslalom.
Und 78* Sitzwinkel sind geil wenns steil ist, aber bei dem flachen Kurs drückte es dann doch zu sehr auf die Hand.
Eventuell nehme ich für die nächsten Rennen doch einen alten Bolliden meines Vaters, wäre heute wahrscheinlich auch ohne Dropper gegangen.

Generell ist auch festzustellen Race-Awareness und Kursfahren scheinen nicht meine Begabung zu sein.
Ingesamt war es mir auch sehr wenig Bergfahrt, die Anstiege mit mehreren hundert hm liegen wir doch deutlich mehr. Lieber 'stumpf' mit Selbsthass den langen Berg ballern und entspannt die Leute auf einer langen Geraden überholen und nicht 50 Mann in einer Kurve.

Aber viel gelernt und Cup wird durchgezogen, es kann eigentlich nur besser werden 
Seid ihr noch mal dabei?


----------



## Zaskaringelb (30. August 2021)

Es gibt viele Leute die richtig stark trainieren, sich vorbereiten, die fettesten Alpenpässe fahren und sonst was drauf haben, dann kommt der Renntag und sie werden kalt geduscht. Rennen sind eigene Skills!

Es sind übrigens viele den RaceKing oder Thunder Burt gefahren, alle Reifen setzen sich in diesem Schlamm zu.


----------



## Schwitte (30. August 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Aber viel gelernt


Jeder fängt mal an, macht den einen oder anderen Fehler.
Und deiner realistischen Einschätzung nach ist da auch noch Luft nach oben. 
Nicht immer gewinnt der mit den dicksten Beinen.


----------



## Zaskaringelb (30. August 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Jo, lief nicht so wirklich.
> 
> Meine Reifenwahl (und im geringeren Maße Radwahl) war auch beschissen.
> 
> ...


Für das erste Rennen gilt: reinschnuppern und lernen, und gerne nicht zu den letzten gehören. Das wichtigste ist sich ans Limit quälen zu können, die ersten 2 Minuten gnadenlos ballern um sich frei zu fahren, Löcher zufahren und nicht nachlassen. Es gibt bei Rennen unter 1h kaum taktieren, nur ballern.

Du bist viel zu viel mit Technik am Rad beschäftigt. Lenkwinkel, Reifen, LRS, kuck mal auf die Ergebnisliste wie weit die Top5 vor Dir sind (bist ja überrundet, oder?). Die Zeit kommt nicht von mal eben andere LR haben. Der schnellste fuhr übrigens Thunder Burt-liegt also nicht am Profil.

Also mitfahren, alles geben und Spass haben, egal wo man landet.


----------



## schobbeschorle (30. August 2021)

Wie ich dachte mit Carbon-Rahmen bin ich schonmal 3 km/h schneller?


----------



## ksjogo (30. August 2021)

Mir geht es da nicht um Gewicht oder Steifigkeitswerte, ich fühlte mich einfach mit den Reifen und dem Gras richtig unwohl und war gedanklich zu viel beim Grip suchen. Das nicht ändern zu wollen scheint mir unsinnig?

Habt ihr noch Tipps zum Start und Route durch die Menge finden? Ich wurde in die vierte Reihe gelost und ich sah keine Route zum Freifahren da 20 Mann die Breite des Feldwegs auffüllten.
Muss für die ü40 hinter uns noch viel schlimmer gewesen sein. Wieso teilt man das so?


----------



## schobbeschorle (30. August 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Habt ihr noch Tipps zum Start und Route durch die Menge finden?


Bei den Profis wird einfach mal der Ellenbogen ausgefahren und weggedrängt. Ist halt unsportlich - aber wenn du Erfolg haben willst ist wohl jedes Mittel Recht. Je nach Testosteron-Wert gabs da schon ganz üble Szenen und Stürze.

Du musst einfach Sprintfähigkeiten üben und versuchen "offroad" mit viel Watt dich drumrumzuschlängeln. Schau dir mal Youtube Videos an von MTB-Rennen. Da habe ich mal einen gesehen der hatte das Problem auch und ist aufs Gras links und rechts vom den Wegen ausgewichen. Dort muss du halt noch mehr Watt treten - aber anders gehts nciht. Das setzt voraus, dass du mit den diversen Untergründen vertraut bist. Es nützt nichts wenn du dort gegen einen Stamm fährst oder ein Schlagloch sich auftut. 

Bei mir ist das 30 Jahre Erfahrung in div. Situationen. Ich hasse es nämlich zu bremsen. 

Du brauchst Bike-Beherrschung, Gleichgewicht, Antritt, Adaption der SItuation (vorne und hinten "360 Grad Blick")... 

Du musst praktisch 20 Meter vorrauschhauend fahren und die Lücken erkennen die sich ergeben werden. Das kommt vielliecht mit Rennerfahrung. Alternativ einfach mal im Feierabendverkehr fahren - Fixie und keine Bremse, - da lernt man das


----------



## Hille2001 (30. August 2021)

Am krassesten empfand ich das U15 Rennen
Die 259 war so heftig schnell , der Hammer!
Der hat den Hobby Fahrern locker 2 Runden abgenommen .....


----------



## Zaskaringelb (30. August 2021)

ksjogo schrieb:


> Ich wurde in die vierte Reihe gelost und ich sah keine Route zum Freifahren da 20 Mann die Breite des Feldwegs auffüllten.
> Muss für die ü40 hinter uns noch viel schlimmer gewesen sein. Wieso teilt man das so?


Bei den nächsten Rennen wird wohl nach Platzierung aufgestellt. Gestern war es einfach blöd die Ü40 nur 15 Sek. später zu starten, da wären 2 Min. bei der Rundenlänge besser gewesen. Normalerweise läßt man die Leute frei aufstellen und diejenigen die wissen das sie nicht Top 5 fahren bleiben i.d.R. hinten, klappt immer ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

